# How Do You Pronounce "wit"?



## RobB (30/1/08)

.....it it 'wit', 'vit' or 'white'?


----------



## newguy (30/1/08)

The BJCP forum has a couple of posts regarding this. The second one mentions wit. Lots of other interesting pronunciations there too.

First one.
Second one.


----------



## Phrak (30/1/08)

IMHO, Germans would pronounce it "Vit", the rest of the world "Whit"


----------



## glennheinzel (30/1/08)

Soundfiles...

www.belgianstyle.com/mmguide/pronounce/speak.html


----------



## geoffi (30/1/08)

The 'w' is pronounced as we say a 'v'.

So 'vit'.


----------



## neonmeate (30/1/08)

ah the labiodental approximant.

the sound "w" in Dutch is somewhere in a spectrum between v and w. can be hard v in the netherlands and a softer w in belgium. Try saying a "v" with your lower lip not quite touching the teeth.


From Wikipedia Dutch language page:

6) The realization of the /ʋ/ varies considerably from the Northern to the Southern and Belgium dialects of the Dutch language. In the South, including Belgium, it is sometimes realized as [w]. Some, mainly Hollandic, dialects nearly pronounce it like [v].


In german they would not call it witbier! (Weissbier) (and in any case they don't know about witbier cause of the reinheitsgebot)


----------



## neonmeate (30/1/08)

this sound of w in Dutch (the labiodental approximant) is strangely and actually the same as the way Rik pronounces his name in the young ones



and is on the "vwise" among southern english youf as a way of pronouncing "r"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/kent/voices2005/labio_dentals.shtml


----------



## newguy (30/1/08)

neonmeate said:


> labiodental



:huh: My mind must rate highly on the dirty scale. But then again I'm not a cunning linguist.


----------



## neonmeate (30/1/08)

do you have something for your dentist or something??


----------



## newguy (30/1/08)

Nope, nothing for my dentist. That word brings to mind teeth touching lips, but not the lips that belong to the teeth. Thus my assertion that I must have a dirty mind.


----------



## neonmeate (30/1/08)

i'm sure your dentist wouldn't be impressed by the risk of tooth enamel corrosion there


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/1/08)

Us in the bush never say the word "wit" unless we put an expletive in front of it. 

Weiss is what my young children used to want every twenty minutes when driving on the Hume Highway.

TTFU Australia. Its pronounced wheat - not wit or vit or whit. W-H-E-A-T.

We didn't beat defeat Leichenstein in the last World War to speak funny like a foreigner. 

William Farrer would be chucking a Wayne Carey in his grave if he read the going on in this thread.


:excl:


Edit : fixed the bad spelling like a foreigner


----------



## amita (30/1/08)

wit is dutch /flemish for the colour white.

the best way to pronounce it is: to say the word "witty" and leave the ty at the end off, pronounce that and all dutch /flemish people will recognize it.

cheers amita


----------



## geoffi (30/1/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Us in the bush never say the word "wit" unless we put an expletive in front of it.
> 
> Weiss is what my young children used to want every twenty minutes when driving on the Hume Highway.
> 
> ...




Er...the Dutch (and most of the Flemish, for that matter) were on our side in the last World War.

Although according to the neocons, we're in about WWVI or some BS by now. Brush up on your Arabic!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/1/08)

Geoffi said:


> Er...the Dutch (and most of the Flemish, for that matter) were on our side in the last World War.



Brave men and women those from the Dutch and Belgium resistance. Would never insult them for their bravery and sacrifices. 

That said, doesn't mean we should ansy pansy to them. Appellation issues comes from Europe.



> Us in the bush never say the word "wit" unless we put an expletive in front of it.



Last time I looked Jamberoo was still in the bush (there were a few of those urban cowboys about, but the Walsh boys will sort them out .. or would if they hadn't sold out and moved to Noosa or something).



> Although according to the neocons, we're in about WWVI or some BS by now. Brush up on your Arabic!



I couldn't count on someone like me to speak arabic  (think about it)


----------



## mickoz (30/1/08)

Phrak said:


> IMHO, Germans would pronounce it "Vit", the rest of the world "Whit"




Unless you're a Kiwi then it would be "Wet"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/1/08)

As long as you drop the " F "


----------



## Simon W (31/1/08)

> TTFU Australia. Its pronounced wheat - not wit or vit or whit. W-H-E-A-T.
> 
> We didn't beat defeat Leichenstein in the last World War to speak funny like a foreigner.



Ill fix this for you then:

Drinking - remnants of the NSW Xmas Case Swap
Brewing - Ginger Beer
Planned - English Ale, Aussie Ale, Ray's *Blackbeer*, Czech Dark Lager
In the Cellar - NBI Ale (9.4% need maturing), Aussie Dark, Aussie Brown


----------



## Adamt (31/1/08)

Godzilla (gojira) is of Japanese origin...

Maybe you should change your name to "FatBigMonster"


----------

